# Good to see...........



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

A British manufacturer doing well 

http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/inde...icleid=72&cntnt01origid=58&cntnt01returnid=58


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure is. 

I was at the factory yesterday getting a few things to tweak our van a bit so it suits our needs even better.

Nothing of any significance, and certainly nothing that counts as a problem, but they couldn't have been more helpful. 

Alan Osborne spent more than an hour chatting over my suggestions and gathering the bits and pieces I needed, and although I apologised for taking up so much time, he insisted that it was no problem at all, and "_all part of his job to keep his customers happy_."

With attitudes like that during customer support . . . long *after * the sale of the vehicle, they can't go far wrong.

Thanks Alan.

Dave


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

are they as good as they claim ?? i quite like the look of the new models (berkshire etc )any one got one of the range and how do u rate them as opposed to a swift voyager or kontiki ???


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


My van is over 15yrs old and is still in great nick and bone dry.



Every time I use it I wonder at its fine finish.



I was sitting in it the other day (as I do) and thinking that I could not do anything to improve it much.


I have had three Autosleepers in the past 10yrs and they have all impressed me.


Well Done Autosleeper. You deserve the accolades.


Andy


----------

